# 14' Richline Boat & Trailer Restoration



## Kansas Flathead (May 23, 2014)

My first restoration, I was given the boat and trailer as birthday gift from my girlfriend and its perfect for what I want it to be.

I've got a lot of work ahead of me on this guy.


----------



## Kansas Flathead (May 23, 2014)

I've done a lot of work before I posted this but here it is so far.


----------



## rscottp (May 23, 2014)

Neat trailer design, is it homemade?


----------



## will15120 (May 24, 2014)

I have a trailer close to like that. That's cool how you did the boards and the rollers defiantly something to consider.


----------



## CircleG (May 24, 2014)

Nice and clean! I'm curious as to how the trailer handles on the road. My dad has a boat and trailer just like that just sitting going to waste.
I might have to take that on after I finish my 1648 lowe build $$$


----------



## Kansas Flathead (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for positve feedback Ive put alot thought into it so far

rscottp, it's actually made by a company called Dexter at least that's what the plate on the trailer says.

Will15120 I've only had it on the road once when I picked it up but it seemed to ride well on the highway. I want to put larger wheels on it though, it only has 10" and I tend to drive alot of highway when I take a boat out. I think a bigger wheel wouldn't have to spin as fast.


----------



## Kansas Flathead (Jun 7, 2014)

Cleaned the outside the other night, I used zep a lume to remove the oxidation. Now its ready for some buffing.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 7, 2014)

Your trailer looks nice. If your going to be towing longer distances or at higher speeds I'd replace the trailing arms with nice straight even ones.


----------



## Kansas Flathead (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for that, yea I would agree with that because their pretty twisted.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice boat. Same one I have. Anymore progress on it?


----------



## Kansas Flathead (Dec 11, 2014)

Unfortunately not, time and money have set me back. Come spring time I'm going to start again. It drives me nuts not being able to get anything done


----------



## Kansas Flathead (Oct 23, 2015)

Finally got back to working on my boat. Got quite a bit done lately.

View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4
View attachment 4
View attachment 4


----------



## Kansas Flathead (Nov 12, 2015)

Front deck looking goodView attachment 1


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 12, 2015)

Looking good. What is that you are using to cover the decking? Kind of looks like rubber matt.


----------



## Kansas Flathead (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah I used rubber matting on the lower floor. I wanted something more rugged and easy to clean


----------



## Kansas Flathead (Feb 5, 2016)

Finished up my side rails. Still have a few more pole holders to put on but I'm just about to start wiring up.View attachment 1
View attachment 2


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

